
Dear Microsoft: Absolutely Not - mgiannopoulos
http://www.womenyoushouldknow.net/dear-microsoft-absolutely-not/
======
nallerooth
Frankly, I don't know if Microsoft actually cares about this stuff. One would
think that they should've learned to think one step ahead when the were forced
to apologize for removing a black man from an ad they ran in Poland 2009, but
no.

[http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1209112/Microsoft-
fo...](http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1209112/Microsoft-forced-
apologise-changing-advert-replace-black-man-Polish-version.html)

------
jungletek
I hadn't seen this campaign as I avoid advertising whenever possible, but it's
pretty amazing, and IMO rather telling, that nobody at Microsoft realized what
message this campaign is actually sending.

Not that I expected better from MS...

